# iPod Touch help. Will not start.



## arwen_undomiel (Jan 29, 2009)

I hope this is the right place to post this. :4-dontkno

So....my iPod Touch (first gen) has working almost perfectly since I got it in April. Today I hooked it up to the computer to see if there were any updates. There was so I clicked update. Well I leave it alone to do it's thing and when I come back iTunes has an error message saying there was something missing and it couldn't update. (or smnlikdat) I turn my iPod on and it has the usb cable and an arrow pointing to the iTunes logo. I unhooked it from the usb and rehooked....nothing happens. I do it again. Still the usb and itunes logo. Then I notice a message saying a new hardware was found. So I go through the motions and it says the hardware is not working properly. What the heck? 

So now I have no clue what to do. It doesn't show I have connected my iPod (it's the first gen touch) and I can't get it to turn on. Any help would be appreciated!

Jaci


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

So, I take it then that iTunes does not see it when it is plugged in. If that is the case, you will need to take it to an Apple store as the iPhone OS (which it runs) is not all on the iPod, so it will not boot.


----------



## arwen_undomiel (Jan 29, 2009)

Fix. I called Apple Support (what a pain that was. plus the guy was flirting....) 

He told me to uninstall iTunes, Quicktime, Apple Mobile Device, and Apple Software Update. Then reinstall iTunes. Cleared the problem. :1angel:

Thanks anyway.


----------

